# Female composers



## brucknerian (Dec 27, 2013)

I wanted to see if anyone wanted to share any female composers, specifically of orchestral music.

Two whose work I've found interesting or enjoyable:


Lili Boulanger - French composer; died very young, but produced some pretty profound stuff. I found Veille Priére Bouddhique to be rich in timbre and harmony, creating a thick, heady atmosphere that I've experienced in practically no other Western music, but which reminds me more of my travels to Buddhist temples in Vietnam.
Sofia Gubaidulina - Russian composer; apparently quite influenced by mysticism. I'm only just getting into her music. I'm pretty sure I can hear influences of her music in some modern film scores.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

brucknerian said:


> I wanted to see if anyone wanted to share any female composers, specifically of orchestral music.
> 
> Two whose work I've found interesting or enjoyable:
> 
> ...


Female Composers

Female composers

Women Composers


----------



## Sissone (Dec 14, 2017)

What about female conductors? For example Keri Lynn Wilson from Canada.She is a regular guest at International orchestras around the world.


----------



## brucknerian (Dec 27, 2013)

Sissone said:


> What about female conductors? For example Keri Lynn Wilson from Canada.She is a regular guest at International orchestras around the world.


Ah good point! Thanks, will check her up.

My knowledge/awareness of female conductors is shamefully scant, but one who immediately comes to mind is Simone Young (incidentally, a fellow Australian), who's known (among many other things) for her interpretations of early-edition Bruckner works.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2018)

brucknerian said:


> I wanted to see if anyone wanted to share any female composers, specifically of orchestral music.
> 
> Two whose work I've found interesting or enjoyable:
> 
> ...


Well... there is this thread I started...:tiphat:

>>>>>>>

Female Composers


----------



## brucknerian (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks dogen, cool thread.


----------

